# Wigeon Ruined it Again



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Just kidding! I had a wonderful hunt tonight and love the variety of ducks that we have here in Utah. As you can see from the picture, one drake was really close when I opened the blind doors and he took a shot to the head.

Also, two of the ducks were full of "rice breast" (Sarcocystis). I have never seen it on ducks this early, has anyone else had any ducks like this so far this season?


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know where you are hunting in Utah but everywhere I have been there is no birds.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

A club..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> A club..


Nope. I hunt a mixture of public and private. The private took me 5 years of building relationships before I even fired a shot.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

simple fix, stop shooting wigeons!;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Nope. I hunt a mixture of public and private. The private took me 5 years of building relationships before I even fired a shot.


Yeah, there's a lot of ducks up your way.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> simple fix, stop shooting wigeons!;-)


Tonight, I honestly tried. I came out of the blind two different times when the wigeon was trying to land in the decoys. Each time it would head out, only to make a wide turn and come back. When it came in the third time, and was hovering over the mojo, it was all over.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good limit, I haven't seen rice breast yet, but lots of duck lice on the pintails especially.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Just kidding! I had a wonderful hunt tonight and love the variety of ducks that we have here in Utah. As you can see from the picture, one drake was really close when I opened the blind doors and he took a shot to the head.
> 
> Also, two of the ducks were full of "rice breast" (Sarcocystis). I have never seen it on ducks this early, has anyone else had any ducks like this so far this season?


CPA was that beakless drake on the wing? I've only seen that happen one other time and that was hunting with my grandpa a good 43 or so years ago, he took the front half of a drake mallard's head off on the wing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> CPA was that beakless drake on the wing? I've only seen that happen one other time and that was hunting with my grandpa a good 43 or so years ago, he took the front half of a drake mallard's head off on the wing.


Yes, it was on the wing - total luck!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice! Why shoot greenheads when you can shoot a widgeon!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If it wasn't for this wigeon I would have got skunked this morning. :mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth - thanks for posting that picture! That drake looks awesome!


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Rice breast on a spoonie today.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

SlickWeo said:


> Rice breast on a spoonie today.


Well serves you right for shooting a smilin' mallard...;-)


----------

